# Site Move Thread



## Jim (Jul 10, 2014)

I am in the process of preparing the move to a new Hosting Company. The site will go offline for a bit, but when it comes back up it should be pretty much the same. There will be some hiccups, but we will work through them. This is the nature of the beast. 

The current hosting company JaguarPC has gone down in quality and service. The site has gone down 3 times this year alone, some of those times over a day at a time. Not cool! JaguarPC lacks effective communication and when they do communicate, it is far from accurate. Having worked in IT for over 14 years, I know Mickey Mouse support when I see it. That being said, I am done with them and it is time to move on.

I am moving to a virtual Private server with Beefy specs that should blow the doors off the current host in speed, and reliability. [-o< 

The only downfall is the price, I am now going to be paying over double the monthly hosting fee. :LOL2: 

*This is the thread we will use to talk about the move and the dates.* *Please nothing else.* Once we have a plan of attack in place I will post it here and hopefully give a rough ETA of when we will be back up. Someone will update Facebook(not me, I hate it) so check there I guess.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 10, 2014)

Sounds great Mr. Jim

When we move you can delete a few accounts (like BassAddict) right?


----------



## Keystone (Jul 10, 2014)

=D> =D> =D> 
Keep up the GREAT work Jim!


----------



## riverbud55 (Jul 11, 2014)

seen it done before on another forum,,, all I can say is dont leave a gun near by :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

Game on, there will be down time for the next couple of days or so while we leave the old host.


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

I cannot for the life of me believe how bad JaguarPC is. Please do not use them for hosting. WOW! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

The Fun begins tonight around 6PM. The site will go offline, be backed up, transferred to the new host (40GB of Data :shock: ), Tweaked, DNS changes made and then turned back on.

Or roughly like that :LOL2: 

Thanks
Jim

And lots of these. [-o<


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 14, 2014)

Avatars and attachments have been disallowed. Files are being re-located...stay tuned!


----------



## Jim (Jul 14, 2014)

All attached pictures in the threads will not show up while the move happens. This is as normal, as normal can be. :lol:


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 15, 2014)

All files and database have been installed/moved to new server. Just need to wait for DNS propagation.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

So far so good! DNS propagation is happening. Couple of issues that we are addressing, so stay tuned and keep checking back here over the next day or so.

Thanks for your patience folks!


----------



## Kismet (Jul 15, 2014)

Will I be even more ruggedly handsome in this server?

:roll:


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 15, 2014)

Seems as the DNS has already occurred for some.


----------



## Jim (Jul 15, 2014)

[url=https://208.86.158.178/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359597&sid=e70fb599e826334ab6c5112e72ddc79d&sid=e70fb599e826334ab6c5112e72ddc79d#p359597 said:


> Kismet » 15 Jul 2014 09:33 pm[/url]"]Will I be even more ruggedly handsome in this server?
> 
> :roll:



There is no possible way…….. :lol:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 15, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359601#p359601 said:


> Alphawolf » Tue Jul 15, 2014 8:53 pm[/url]"]Seems as the DNS has already occurred for some.


What's DNS?


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 15, 2014)

DNS = Domain Name System

basically it translates the IP address of the server to it's name being tinboats.net


----------



## Clint KY (Jul 15, 2014)

I had a little trouble logging in - would not accept password.
Did a password reset - when I got the email with the temp password, I highlighted and pasted it to log in 
No Joy - I had to type the temp password in - then I got in and reset my password to what it was.

Thanks for all you do to keep this site up and running.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359602#p359602 said:


> Jim » Yesterday, 20:55[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://208.86.158.178/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359597&sid=e70fb599e826334ab6c5112e72ddc79d&sid=e70fb599e826334ab6c5112e72ddc79d#p359597 said:
> ...



I disagree. I can tell the difference from here...


----------



## Kismet (Jul 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359638#p359638 said:


> bobberboy » Today, 06:07[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359602#p359602 said:
> ...




It's the pixels, I figgur it's got to be the pixels. The more there are, the more detail the viewer can see, and thus my lean, chiseled features become more defined.

Don't be envious, my good looks have always really been a burden. 

 :roll: :---)


----------



## fender66 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm reading this...so it must be working!


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2014)

Yes, *couple of things being worked on* but for the most part we are doing ok.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 16, 2014)

Jim is there a reason that pictures in project threads aren't opening?


----------



## fender66 (Jul 16, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359680#p359680 said:


> gillhunter » 13 minutes ago[/url]"]Jim is there a reason that pictures in project threads aren't opening?



If you're trying to see a picture of BA.....you can't. It's a new feature on this site. Call it a Public Service Announcement (PSA) to prevent retina damage.


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 16, 2014)

:shock: I thought that BA couldn't come to the new site?


----------



## Jim (Jul 16, 2014)

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359680#p359680 said:


> gillhunter » 16 Jul 2014 03:32 pm[/url]"]Jim is there a reason that pictures in project threads aren't opening?



Working on it.

I am also having some weird issues connecting from my laptop. I'm doing this from my phone.


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 17, 2014)

All image files are in the process of uploading...all 125000 (which includes thumbnails) and ~20 gigabytes of them. They should be completed in about 8 or so hours.


----------



## sacalait (Jul 17, 2014)

Can get to home page but can't get to forum on pc, doing this from my phone also


----------



## Jim (Jul 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359784#p359784 said:


> sacalait » 17 Jul 2014 11:42 am[/url]"]Can get to home page but can't get to forum on pc, doing this from my phone also



Thanks, Working on it!


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 17, 2014)

All images should now be displaying and I _think_ the issue with logging on has been handled as well.

Any issues, please post and I will take a look.


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359603#p359603 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 15 Jul 2014, 20:04[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=359601#p359601 said:
> ...



Domain Name Server - it translates url addresses (numbers) into names like www.tinboats.net

Tim


----------



## Jim (Jul 18, 2014)

Known issue that we are aware of is the homepage formatting acting up and a manual flush of the cache brings it back to normal.


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 18, 2014)

I have disabled the cache and that seems to have helped.


----------



## borntofish (Jul 20, 2014)

Just wanted to say thank you to you guys. I'm sure it's alot of hard work! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 22, 2014)

I believe the homepage caching is now corrected. Please let me know if there are any other issues or if the home page still loses styling.

Welcome to your new server.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360440#p360440 said:


> Alphawolf » Today, 06:31[/url]"]I believe the homepage caching is now corrected. Please let me know if there are any other issues or if the home page still loses styling.
> 
> Welcome to your new server.



=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Keystone (Jul 22, 2014)

=D> =D> Thanks for all the work to those involved!


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to thank Rich who maintains the site month in and month out, We would of never been able to get to this point without him. :beer:

https://www.rmcgirr83.org


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 23, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=360461#p360461 said:


> Jim » Yesterday, 10:18[/url]"]I want to thank Rich who maintains the site month in and month out, We would of never been able to get to this point without him. :beer:
> 
> https://www.rmcgirr83.org



THANKS I am buying :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 23, 2014)

Beer is awesome++++


----------



## kofkorn (Aug 8, 2014)

Anyone else missing the edit post button??? Just noticed it was missing on my most recent post.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=362693#p362693 said:


> kofkorn » 15 minutes ago[/url]"]Anyone else missing the edit post button??? Just noticed it was missing on my most recent post.



Nope....got it on mine.


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2014)

I have it also.


----------



## Alphawolf (Aug 9, 2014)

Editing has been limited to 30 minutes for reasons such as what you see in this topic

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=34488

Administrators and moderators always have the ability to edit posts.


----------

